# Just bought an 03 A6 Avant



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

I just picked up this A6 and I was wondering if there is a way to look and see if the timing belt has been changed. I am not an amature but I am unsure of what the updated tentioners look like or if they do look different. Please let me know if there is something I can look for.


Thank you for looking
Scott


----------



## FAh-kit8vt (Oct 19, 2009)

looks good. id say your best bet would be to pop a cover and look at the belt.


----------



## Doe (Apr 20, 2012)

i have a 2001 same color, awesome car!


----------

